# Motorola finally unveils Moto X



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/08/zshdsc0946-1375373273.jpg








*Specs:*

Processor : Motorola X8 (Dual-core 1.7GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro CPU, quad-core Adreno 320 GPU)

Memory : 2GB RAM

Display : 4.7-inch RGB AMOLED @ 1,280 x 720 (316 ppi)

Storage : 16GB / 32GB ( no microSD slot )

Primary camera : 10MP ClearPixel (RGBC), LED flash, 1.4μ pixel size, f/2.4

Secondary camera : 2MP

Connectivity : LTE, WiFi dual-band 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 LE+EDR, NFC, Miracast, USB 2.0, 

Navigation : aGPS (assisted), AGPS (autonomous), GLONASS, sGPS (simultaneous), standalone GPS, eCompass

Battery : 2,200 mAh

Weight : 130g

Dimensions : 129.3 x 65.3 x 10.4 (at thickest) mm​
Colours : Fully customisable





Spoiler



*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/08/zshdsc0732-1375373266.jpg

*tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/moto-x07.jpg

*tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/moto-x06.jpg

*tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/moto-x09.jpg











The video here simply blew me away : Motorola details Moto Maker, the website you'll use to build Moto X (video) 

Rear panel options flat colors + Wood finishes : Bamboo, Teak, Ebony and Rosewood
Front color selector : Black or white
Custom accent color + a signature on the back
Matching accessories : Charger, Headphones + clear or colored case from manufacturers like Belkin or Case Mate
Custom boot animation settings (with special message) + set of wallpapers that you can have default from first boot


-Source 1 Source 2 Source 3 Source 4


----------



## theterminator (Aug 2, 2013)

quagmire said:


> *Battery : 2,200 mAh
> *



already one disappointment, battery will not last more than a day or day n a half.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2013)

IDK what price range MOTO would put it but its not a competition to XZ, One or One X.



> Lower pixel density
> 720p display
> 2200 mAh
> No expansion slot



Are turn down factors for me.

And, I don't get it, dual core CPU and quad core GPU?! Why?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 2, 2013)

This may not be a flagship at all. I think it's a Xperia SP fighter.

No expansion slot is a bad thing, but all the others are negligible. There's practically no difference between a 720p and 1080p screens in phones, but 1080p screen takes more juice than 720p. I think the battery will be enough, moreover it's dual-core. The design is amazing.

Great practical phone if you ask me. If priced right.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 2, 2013)

@ajayritik: Battery life, 720p screen. 
And Its already thrashing the S4 in benchmarks.
This is one of the cleverest android phones in a long time other than the Sony SP and ZR.
But priced a bit too high.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2013)

how much is this one priced ??? :O


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 2, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> how much is this one priced ??? :O



Read it was ~$600 somewhere. Thats the S4 territory n the US.


----------



## roypurohit (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfect featured phone for me... wish to buy if it available under 25k...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL. It is priced same/higher than HTC One and S4. So IF (it won't but IF we imagine) it were to launch in India, it would be no less than 37k. And that's the optimistic figure.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> Perfect featured phone for me... wish to buy if it available under 25k...



Correct.

A price range of 24-27K is justified for this but more than that is not.


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 2, 2013)

the excitement behind the launch of moto-x in india is totally lost on me. moto has never ever taken india seriously........google has only now begun to sell nexus series..........that too not available on major electronics showrooms.

i really can't see this coming to india........and even if it does it will be overpriced like Blackberry z10.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 2, 2013)

Already Waiting for this Phone. Finally Some innovation In Droids.
Heard that it would be highly Energy Efficient and There will be Two Separate processors for the Various Tasks


----------



## Empirial (Aug 2, 2013)

I think Moto should really preload this phone with some exclusive X rated stuff warna kahe ka Moto 'X' phone?


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 3, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Correct.
> 
> A price range of 24-27K is justified for this but more than that is not.



Even at 25k id rather get the N4.



Empirial said:


> I think Moto should really preload this phone with some exclusive X rated stuff warna kahe ka Moto 'X' phone?



LOL full hd wala....


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 3, 2013)

Its customizability options makes it a premium phone more than anything else.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 3, 2013)

nothing great about this phone as it was hyped , also it will not have good resale value.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 3, 2013)

was overhyped, true. But in real world usage this is going to own the S4 most probably. Especially in games. My only concern would be battery life. Not that this will ever come to India, but still.


theterminator said:


> nothing great about this phone as it was hyped , also it will not have good resale value.


----------

